# Do all 2500HD's have the 4L80E tranny?



## mkwl

A friend of mine just bought a 2002 Chevy 2500HD 6.0L/auto. He assumes he has the 4L80E trans, I would think so also, he doesn't have the allison. Are there any 2500HD's that don't have the 4L80E trans (auto)? What makes a 4L80E different from the 4L60E?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## B&B

The classic body style 2500HD trucks used the 4L80E (their actually refered to as a 4L85E) behind the 6.0's. 

The D-max and 8.1 trucks use the Allison.

The 4L80E's are beefier internally than the lighter duty 4L60E's (4L65E). If your familiar with the older transmissions, they're similar to the strength difference between the Turbo 400's and the 700R4 4 speed auto.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

4l80e = electronic turbo400 with overdrive
4l60e =electronic th700r4 light duty used in everything from a half ton pick-up to a corvette, caprice,s-10,camaro


----------



## niv

Good tranny reverse is the weak link,remember this next time you are stuck or plowing.


----------



## streetfrog

When it fails and gets rebuilt make sure to ask for the Heavy Duty UPDATED reverse sun shell. That way it will not fail again.


----------



## mkwl

What actually causes them to lose reverse? Would the trans throw a code (engine light) if it were about to haev an issue or is it just a nasty surprise? Also- about how much does it cost to "rebuild" this trans? What's the best way to avoid losing reverse (plowing techniques)?


----------



## B&B

On the later stuff it's usually the reverse band that breaks (and without warning). No codes, no lights, just bang. Nothing specific to the 4L80/85E's to prevent it..but just like any trans, being sure the wheels are stopped before engaging reverse helps provide longer life.

Always install an aftermarket HD rear band on the 99-up 4L80/85's any time you have one apart...cheap insurance.


----------



## dirtmandan2

my 4l80 just olst reverse friday night while plowing... taking it in tomorrow to have rebuilt, i was quoted 1700 ish...


----------



## mkwl

dirtmandan2;495050 said:


> my 4l80 just olst reverse friday night while plowing... taking it in tomorrow to have rebuilt, i was quoted 1700 ish...


How many miles on it/seasons plowing with it?


----------



## millsaps118

Some of the eariler NBS '00-'03? 6.0L 2500HD's did have the option for the Allison.

Never mind.......I think it was with the 8.1L not the 6.0L you could get the Allison. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mkwl

What makes it more likely to lose reverse while plowing?


----------



## B&B

mkwl;495187 said:


> What makes it more likely to lose reverse while plowing?


Because your engaging reverse a heck of a lot more while plowing than any other application. Use = wear and tear on the reverse components.


----------

